# Solar system for mountain cabin



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

My friend built a 320 sq.ft. cabin up in the mountains. He ask me to design and build a solar power system for the cabin. I used a 5000 watt pure signwave inverter, charge controler, 8 6 volt golf cart batteries and 5 300 watt solar panels. Total price was about $5000. About the same as the connect price to the power coop. All this powers a small apartment frig, TV, celing fan and 5 lights.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice setup, is that up in your neck of the woods? Are the batteries configured for 24v going to the charge controller? I'm disappointed there aren't a bunch of antennas on the roof


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks like the batteries are in a parallel setup.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What is being used for lightning protection and fusing?"


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I looks like the batteries in each bank are in series and the banks are in parallel.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Look close at the labels. Every other battery is turned 180°.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Look close at the labels. Every other battery is turned 180°.


Yes, that's _exactly_ why I said "looks like the batteries in each bank are in series and the banks are in parallel. "


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> Nice setup, is that up in your neck of the woods? Are the batteries configured for 24v going to the charge controller? I'm disappointed there aren't a bunch of antennas on the roof


NMPRN, Yes that is a 24 volt system. My friend is not a ham and not interested in becoming one.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> I looks like the batteries in each bank are in series and the banks are in parallel.


YES


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

paraquack said:


> What is being used for lightning protection and fusing?"


There is no connection to the public utility. There is a circuit breaker box inside the cabin and a proper ground rod.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Captjim_NM said:


> My friend is not a ham and not interested in becoming one.


Well, we all have a few crazy friends hihi (for the non-hams "hihi" means "lol" in morse code)
We just had the FRS and 2m CH3 nets, the SkyWarn net starts on the MegaLink in 5 minutes if your around. Also 7.110 might be pretty interesting starting about 7pm.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> Well, we all have a few crazy friends hihi (for the non-hams "hihi" means "lol" in morse code)
> We just had the FRS and 2m CH3 nets, the SkyWarn net starts on the MegaLink in 5 minutes if your around. Also 7.110 might be pretty interesting starting about 7pm.


NMPRN, Sorry I had club meeting tonight. About 3 years ago I resigned from the Socorro club, one of the officers said was messed up in the head. I was president and I just walked out of the club meeting.


----------

